# Don't laugh.



## Paul.J (4 Mar 2007)

Hello everyone.
Since joining the forum i have mainly been on the woodturning channel trying to improve my turning,so i Just thought i'd share some of the other projects that i've made with you and how i set my workshop up.
I have always done woodwork from school days right up to present day,mainly in the jewellery trade :!: :!: :!: but never had anything to do with furniture making.
First off i always wanted to have a go at making rocking horses,so i first set up my shop,about six years ago,purposely to make RHs,but as time went on i was asked to do other things as you do,so more tools were bought,as you do.
The first piccy is the last horse i made.








These are my first attempts t doing some furniture.
We needed some storage space so drawers seemed the ideal solution.

So more drawers were made.





Then i had to make something for SWMBO for all the china and other ornaments the result was this cabinet,also made the fire surround just in the piccy.





All these drawers and the cabinet were made from ply frames using timber from old doors,think it's Scots pine.
So there we are.Not upto cabinetmaking standards but it suits us.
More like the Salvager meets the Reclaimers meets the NYW. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Paul.J.


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Mar 2007)

Paul,
You are far too modest. These are nice pieces - well done!


----------



## Mike.C (4 Mar 2007)

The rocking house is excellent Paul, well done, very well done

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mdotflorida (4 Mar 2007)

That's nice work Paul. 

Worthy of Norm and far better than anything I've seen on Reclaimers or The Salvager.

Lovely rocking horse. I bet the recipient of that is over the moon.

Jeff


----------



## houtslager (4 Mar 2007)

nice horse, where did you get the ironmongery ?

HS


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Mar 2007)

That horse is gorgeous - and the other stuff's pretty good too =D> =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## PowerTool (4 Mar 2007)

Mdotflorida":2ot7yoiw said:


> Worthy of Norm and far better than anything I've seen on Reclaimers or The Salvager.



Hear,hear =D> 

Excellent stuff - the rocking horse is fantastic  

Andrew


----------



## Waka (4 Mar 2007)

Paul

I'm very impressed with your work, the horse is exceptional as is the drawer units and glass fronted cabinet.


----------



## Shadowfax (4 Mar 2007)

You won't see anything like that on The Salvager, Paul!
Very nice indeed.
I like those.

SF


----------



## RogerM (4 Mar 2007)

If you can make rocking horses like that then you're worthy of your user name! Care to share a little more detail? Did you design it yourself?


----------



## Adam (5 Mar 2007)

I love the rocking horse. Wonderful.

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mar 2007)

Laugh Paul - jealous more like. Would take me 2 years at present rate to make all of those pieces. 

You are too modest, that is very nice work indeed. Well done sir!


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2007)

Congrats on the output Paul, as an original Brummie I can quite happily live with the ethic of "it does the job and it meets our needs" and when it is to as presentable a standard as that you are quite entitled to be happy with it.


----------



## Dad (5 Mar 2007)

I really like the cabinets & would be more than pleased if I'd come up with something that good.


----------



## Paul.J (5 Mar 2007)

Thanks for all your kind comments.
It's difficult to know what sort of reaction you will get showing some of your own work off like this.Your always,well i am thinking have i done this right,do the sizes look in proportion etc etc.But still thats just me :!: :!: :!: 

Houtslager wrote
*where did you get the ironmongery ?*
All the hardware was from the Rocking Horse Shop,in York.
They supply everything you need to make a RH.

*RogerM wrote*
Care to share a little more detail? Did you design it yourself?
The horse was copied from plans supplied by TRHS,as above,though no two horses ever turn out the same.
This particular horse was the sixth one i made,and was made for my friends wife 40th birthday,yes they are not just for kids.
She was as they say over the moon.

Paul.J.


----------



## RogerM (5 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the additional info Paul. * The Rocking Horse Shop * looks like a useful addition to "favourites"!


----------



## woodbloke (5 Mar 2007)

Nice pieces, I like the cockbeading around the drawers and the rocking horse is excellent - Rob


----------



## dedee (6 Mar 2007)

I see no reason to laugh either, very nice work.

Andy


----------



## Corset (6 Mar 2007)

Very nice, I like the rockinghorse.


----------



## CarlC (6 Mar 2007)

Bloody amazing Pics \/ \/ :norm: :norm: =D> =D> =D>   .I would love to be able to make stuff like that.Well Done. =D>


----------



## jobsagooden (20 Mar 2007)

Paul you've inspired me to give this rocking horse building a go, so i'm thinking of getting this toddlers version. http://www.rockinghorse.co.uk/cgi/shop/ ... 9634-24785


I have about six months until he's old enough, so might have enough time  

My question is how do you rate their plans? , Did you use their wood if so how good is it?

Many thanks


----------



## kafkaian (20 Mar 2007)

Well done Paul. Excellent stuff. Which part of Birmingham are you from? Moi? Kings Heath


----------



## Paul.J (20 Mar 2007)

*Jobsagooden wrote*
My question is how do you rate their plans? , Did you use their wood if so how good is it? 
Hello JG.
I am glad that you got some inspiration from my posting.
I haven't got this plan though i have got the 3 plans for the fully carved horses which i have built all three of.
They are full size and are simple enough to copy.I traced mine onto card,then onto the wood.
I didn't use their timber packs as i got a very good deal from an old timber yard that had a load of Southern Yellow Pine,which was well seasoned,and which i was told was used for carving,i was after some Tulip wood like the RHS sells,but was told this was as good,and proved to be.
The plan your looking at is mainly ply with a carved wooden head.If this is your first attempt at carving just take your time,get the shape of the head in your mind and keep looking at a decent piccy or two of the head for reference,and keep your tools sharp.
If you have any poblems let me know and i will try and help.
Good luck.
Paul.J.


----------



## Paul.J (20 Mar 2007)

Hello Kafkaian.
Thanks for the comments.
I am in Yardley,just on the 11 route.
Paul.J.


----------



## kafkaian (20 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":wvt14mn1 said:


> Hello Kafkaian.
> Thanks for the comments.
> I am in Yardley,just on the 11 route.
> Paul.J.



Went to primary school in S Yardley - Gilbertstone. Small world eh


----------



## Paul.J (20 Mar 2007)

*Kafkaian wrote*
Small world eh 
It is indeed.
I wonder how many on this forum are from brum :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## kafkaian (20 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":3s6w6wq3 said:


> *Kafkaian wrote*
> Small world eh
> It is indeed.
> I wonder how many on this forum are from brum :?:
> Paul.J.



Well, when I went there it was a wooden shack! Would've given an arm and a leg for the wooden flooring they probably burned during the brick and concrete rebuild a few years back


----------



## CHJ (20 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":3dt1t3p2 said:


> *Kafkaian wrote*
> Small world eh
> It is indeed.
> I wonder how many on this forum are from brum :?:
> Paul.J.



Born 122 Maypole Lane, Kings Heath


----------



## kafkaian (20 Mar 2007)

CHJ":3eg6uqyk said:


> Paul.J":3eg6uqyk said:
> 
> 
> > *Kafkaian wrote*
> ...



The world's just got smaller still


----------



## Paul.J (20 Mar 2007)

Well that's three.
When did you move Chas.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (20 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":2ltxuvao said:


> Well that's three.
> When did you move Chas.
> Paul.J.



1945 shortly after VJ day, I remember VE day street party and the first bus with lights on coming down maypole lane.

The farmhouse I moved to in worcestershire had green tomatoes piled up in one of the rooms ripening off, so although I remember the day as being sunny and having a lunch break sat on the tailboard of the removal van outside a pub in ombersley it must have been quite late in the year.

Hows that for off topic. :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (21 Mar 2007)

*Paul.J. wrote*
load of Southern Yellow Pine,
Sorry Jobsagooden it was just YELLOW PINE i used.
Paul.J.


----------



## jobsagooden (21 Mar 2007)

Thanks Paul for your advice. 

Yes it is my first carving project. So this seams to be a good starter. Hopeful when he's old enough for the full size ones, i might be good enough. 

Can you recommend some chisels (budget around £100)? A Book? 

Many thanks

Jobsa


----------



## bobscarle (21 Mar 2007)

Make that 4.......Born and raised in Rubery, although moved out to Redditch when I got married.

Bob


----------



## Paul.J (21 Mar 2007)

*Jobsa wrote*
Can you recommend some chisels (budget around £100)? A Book? 
Hello Jobsa.
I would say get the best gouges and chisels you can afford.They will keep their edge far longer than cheap ones which will only give you bad cuts making it hard work and so might put you off carving.
If you get the bug you might be glad tha tyou did :wink: 
You might find a rounded surform very useful too.
I was lucky as i had already got a good set of Marples paring gouges and chisels from my apprentice days.
The only book i have is the Rocking Horse Shops owners Anthony Dew's
"Restoring Rocking Horses"
This book also shows you in great detail all that you need really to restore horses but also shows you how to make one from scratch.Very good book.
Any more questions don't hesitate to ask.
Paul.J.
p.s don't forget to post some piccys when you start. :wink: 
I bought this because i restored a horse that was given to me in pieces in 3 bin liners.


----------



## Shultzy (21 Mar 2007)

Make that five, born in Alum Rock, moved to Shard End, then Kingshurst, then Chelmsley. I think we were always chasing the countryside.


----------



## CHJ (22 Mar 2007)

Shultzy":13sxy945 said:


> Make that five, born in Alum Rock.



My one set of Grandparents lived in Maitland rd, at the top of the 'rock, moved into the house when it was originally built on greenfield site.
No. 8 Tram from Matineau St, and No.11 bus from The Mineries in town if I remember correctly.


----------



## Shultzy (22 Mar 2007)

CHJ":14cwtiz3 said:


> My one set of Grandparents lived in Maitland rd, at the top of the 'rock, moved into the house when it was originally built on greenfield site.
> No. 8 Tram from Matineau St, and No.11 bus from The Mineries in town if I remember correctly.



I was born on corner of Alum Rock road and Dorlcote road, its half a mile from Maitland rd. They would have caught the 14 or 55 from the Old Square.
Small world


----------



## Dad (22 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":34dfugv1 said:


> I wonder how many on this forum are from brum :?:
> Paul.J.



Add another - now in Northfield (originally from Kings Norton - I've gone a long way in 42 years...)


----------



## jobsagooden (22 Mar 2007)

Thanks Paul. Have ordered the book, dvd and plans. And will buy then chiesel once I've worked out what is needed. But i have seen these on ebay (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARPLES-WOOD-CARV ... otohosting)
What do you think?


----------



## Paul.J (22 Mar 2007)

Jobsa.
I can't see the link you have put on,but had a quick look meself and found these,hope this as worked.

here[url]


----------



## jobsagooden (23 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":3ug2loil said:


> Jobsa.
> I can't see the link you have put on,but had a quick look meself and found these,hope this as worked.
> 
> here[url]



There as common as muck! Heres two more they all look similar might buy one and then add a few Kirschen's as i go along.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280094711337&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=170092246957&rd=1&rd=1
ebay codes 170092246957 and 280094711337


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2007)

Jobsa.
If you can i would suggest you try and have a feel of the gouges you are buying,as they will be in your hand for long a time,and they need to feel comfortable,again the RHS do a nice set.
Paul.J.


----------



## jobsagooden (24 Mar 2007)

will try if someone can recommend a good shop in Wiltshire. Other wise internet it will be.


----------

